# Euro crisis



## cokoliso (Oct 23, 2010)

Will anything happen in Portugal with the euro crisis that is affecting the Eurozone?


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

It is difficult to say with any real certainty, on the positive side the austerity measures that the government here have put in place seem to be working although hitting some parts of the population quite hard but they are on track to beat the targets set for them for the last bailout, it does seem more and more likely that we will lose at least 1 country this year from the Euro, unfortunately at the moment all we can do is sit back and wait to see if the politicians can agree on a plan and start moving forward until that point everything is in the air.


----------



## samir kumar ghosh (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't know what is cooking inside euro zone or usa.

The World Economy became victim for this crisis.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

andyp65 said:


> It is difficult to say with any real certainty, on the positive side the austerity measures that the government here have put in place seem to be working although hitting some parts of the population quite hard but they are on track to beat the targets set for them for the last bailout, it does seem more and more likely that we will lose at least 1 country this year from the Euro, unfortunately at the moment all we can do is sit back and wait to see if the politicians can agree on a plan and start moving forward until that point everything is in the air.



Totally agrre Andyp. Without a magic crystal ball everything is just speculation


----------

